# wher to find powerpoint themes?



## foba h (2 مارس 2009)

i want to medical themes for PowerPoint i have a presentation discussion in the collage sooooooooooo if any one knows a site for free download those themes i 'll be grateful ​


----------



## Star Online (2 مارس 2009)

foba h قال:


> i want to medical themes for PowerPoint i have a presentation discussion in the collage sooooooooooo if any one knows a site for free download those themes i 'll be grateful ​



try this
http://mksforum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7340

and this
http://www.thepowerpointtemplates.info/simple-medical-powerpoint-themes/

gbu​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

foba h

http://us7.trymicrosoftoffice.com/product.aspx?sku=3203819&culture=en-US


----------



## foba h (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرا كتير ليكم
 بس انا عندي مشكلة powerpoint اللي بشتغل علية 2007 ونزلت فعلان themes بس في رسالة بتقول

no text converter installes ................power point can't read outline of file   *


----------



## foba h (8 مارس 2009)

thanks alot we disscused the presentation 2day it was soooooooooo good 
thanks again​


----------



## ritaaa (13 مارس 2009)

انا محتاجة اعرف ازاى اعمل save للبور بوينت لما يكون معاه موسيقى بحيث اول ماافتاحو يشتغل بالموسيقى على طول انا بشغالو بيفتح عادى بس لو على جهاز اخر لمل افتحو مش بتشتغل الموسيقى اعمل اية؟


----------

